
The LA Makerspace wants to teach 1000 underserved kids how to code in Minecraft - tarabrown
http://www.lamakerspace.com/get_out_the_vote
======
iwwr
More precisely, Computercraft, a Minecraft mod. Kids would be coding in Lua,
although in a very crude kind of text editor. Still loads of fun, especially
with turtles.

